
Blueprints for Apple's New Campus - jamesjyu
http://cdn.macrumors.com/images-new/downloads/FloorPlan_Cross_Section.pdf
======
egiva
Don't forget Job's presentation of the building to city officials (good video
to watch):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2632158>

